# Keith Merrow Tabs



## DIOBOLIC5150

Here are some tabs that people have created for some of my songs. Thanks guys! 

TAB DOWNLOAD for-

Malfunction
Andromeda
Cosmogenesis
Cetus


Here's some videos if you want visual aid too!











**NEW ONE**

PILLARS OF CREATION TAB (unfinished)




And another- Keith Merrow - Io.gp5





Keith Merrow- Bioluminescent (updated).gp5




Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5




Keith Merrow - Abducted.gp5




Keith Merrow - Titan.gp5




Keith Merrow- Wrong Axis.gp5




Keith Merrow- The Arrival.gp5



Keith Merrow- My Nemesis.gp5 (completed)



Keith Merrow- Awaken the Stone King gp5 complete



Keith Merrow- Ceres gp5 complete


----------



## Hollowway

Oh ho! My prayers have been answered! Too frickin' cool, dude! Thanks for posting that. It's going to save me oodles of time from having to do it by ear. That's awesome (and other superlatives)!


----------



## phatfil

kick ass! now all i have to do is get MUCH better! 

i dig watching you play, Keith. you get down and groove with it. very cool man.


----------



## Empryrean

Keith are you tuned to Bb?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Empryrean said:


> Keith are you tuned to Bb?



Oh yeah, the tuning is drop Bb

Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F


----------



## Empryrean

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Oh yeah, the tuning is drop Bb
> 
> Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F



Thanks 
I was nearly about to tear my ears off cause I thought I was hearing it wrong


----------



## 777

wait u tune to top Bb but all except the 7th string are tuned up a halfstep !!!????


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

777 said:


> wait u tune to top Bb but all except the 7th string are tuned up a halfstep !!!????



Yeah, that's correct.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

You are the best Keith! Now do all your music hahahaha.


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> You are the best Keith! Now do all your music hahahaha.





HAUCH said:


> I demand that you do this for "Cetus"!!!!



Yes, please let us know when The Swede puts out any more tabs!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

HAUCH said:


> I demand that you do this for "Cetus"!!!!




Haha, I ain't doin' SHIT! I didn't make this tab. Are you kidding me? I can barely even figure out how to play it, myself!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

awesome stuff. More tabs from cool songs = always cool


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, and tell that Swede to join SSO so we can layer on the pos rep!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Awesome!

By the way, if anyone has TabIt, I've just finished Cetus, so I can post that as soon as the folder I requested is approved.

edit: here's the .mid file anyway

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wotkic


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

InCasinoOut said:


> Awesome!
> 
> By the way, if anyone has TabIt, I've just finished Cetus, so I can post that as soon as the folder I requested is approved.
> 
> edit: here's the .mid file anyway
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!



Dude that is so awesome. Straight up Nintendo boss music!


----------



## Hollowway

InCasinoOut said:


> Awesome!
> 
> By the way, if anyone has TabIt, I've just finished Cetus, so I can post that as soon as the folder I requested is approved.
> 
> edit: here's the .mid file anyway
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!



OK, now we're rollin'! I use PT and GP, but I'll download Tabit when you get that folder for Keith's tunes. Just keep us posted...
And thanks!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I hope someone tabs out "Cosmogenesis".. I get requests for that one almost everyday. Same with "Andromeda". 

I just want more Nintendo versions of my songs! Screw the tabs!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Hollowway said:


> OK, now we're rollin'! I use PT and GP, but I'll download Tabit when you get that folder for Keith's tunes. Just keep us posted...
> And thanks!


Alright, will do. Maybe you could transpose them to PT or GP since I suck at both of them. haha.

I'm gonna try Cosmogenesis or Andromeda next. Should be easier since I'd have a video to work with. 

edit: Cetus probably makes for the most intense boss battles ever. haha.


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I hope someone tabs out "Cosmogenesis".. I get requests for that one almost everyday. Same with "Andromeda".
> 
> I just want more Nintendo versions of my songs! Screw the tabs!



Here's Malfunction...8-bit style! -> Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

Here is the program to make these. You can export the midi file from any powertab/guitarpro tab etc. and convert it into 8-bit using this program. So, crack the whip on that Swede so you can have more Nintendo music! 

Edit: I just noticed how perfectly it syncs up with your youtube video if you want to do some clever editing.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Haha. I managed to start and finish Andromeda in 4 hours, although I accidentally labelled the file as Cosmogenesis. There are a few mistakes here and there, but it's 5am and I'm tired so I'll just fix em later anyway.

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

edit: bet you've never heard a sub drop in a MIDI tab before! 

edit: I'd post these as a text file since I know most people here don't have TabIt, but the text is formatting all wrong when I try to export it...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

InCasinoOut said:


> Haha. I managed to start and finish Andromeda in 4 hours, although I accidentally labelled the file as Cosmogenesis. There are a few mistakes here and there, but it's 5am and I'm tired so I'll just fix em later anyway.
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
> 
> edit: bet you've never heard a sub drop in a MIDI tab before!
> 
> edit: I'd post these as a text file since I know most people here don't have TabIt, but the text is formatting all wrong when I try to export it...



You really have no idea how much I enjoy hearing these songs like this (midi). I almost died at the end . SO funny! This one and Cetus sound pretty spot on to my ears. I'm be stoked to finally be able to give some tabs out! 

LOL @ midi sub-drop


----------



## InCasinoOut

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You really have no idea how much I enjoy hearing these songs like this (midi). I almost died at the end . SO funny! This one and Cetus sound pretty spot on to my ears. I'm be stoked to finally be able to give some tabs out!
> 
> LOL @ midi sub-drop


Actually, I probably do know how much you enjoy it because I have a habit of transcribing songs just to hear them in midi, with as much attention to detail as possible (like sub-drops, fret slides, atmospheric noise, flanger and chorus effects, etc...). 

edit: hey, any chance you could post just the chords to the intro for My Nemesis? once I have that out of the way the rest should be pretty easy.


----------



## lobee

Alright, here's the 8-bit version of Andromeda -> Keith Merrow - Andromeda.WAV

I just love the way metal makes the perfect Nintendo music. I think I'm going to start writing songs that could go with Nintendo games in order to make kickass metal songs! If A=B, B=A right?

InCasinoOut: Awesome work you're doing! I only wish you had guitarpro. Have you ever tried TuxGuitar? It's free and works with guitarpro. You could do your tabbing in there and save it as a guitarpro file. Unless you're settled on using TabIt... :ultrasadpuppydogeyes:


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> Alright, here's the 8-bit version of Andromeda -> Keith Merrow - Andromeda.WAV
> 
> I just love the way metal makes the perfect Nintendo music. I think I'm going to start writing songs that could go with Nintendo games in order to make kickass metal songs! If A=B, B=A right?
> 
> InCasinoOut: Awesome work you're doing! I only wish you had guitarpro. Have you ever tried TuxGuitar? It's free and works with guitarpro. You could do your tabbing in there and save it as a guitarpro file. Unless you're settled on using TabIt... :ultrasadpuppydogeyes:


Haha, thanks. I am pretty settled on TabIt though. Since the interface is so minimalistic and to-the-point, I'm actually able to recreate a lot of sounds that you can't do in GP or PT.

edit: you gotta do Cetus!!!


----------



## Hollowway

OK, so I'm stoked about these midi files, but I have no idea what the @#^&$ to do with them. How can I open them in a way where I can see the tabs? Can they be exported into Tux Guitar, Tabit or PT? TIA, and thanks for doing these!


----------



## lobee

Hollowway said:


> OK, so I'm stoked about these midi files, but I have no idea what the @#^&$ to do with them. How can I open them in a way where I can see the tabs? Can they be exported into Tux Guitar, Tabit or PT? TIA, and thanks for doing these!



You can probably import them into TabIt if you have it. I imported them into Guitarpro, but it was a no go.


----------



## Hollowway

lobee said:


> You can probably import them into TabIt if you have it. I imported them into Guitarpro, but it was a no go.



No dice. I can't get tabit to import jack. But PT does a fair job with the import, although it makes a million instruments. Tux guitar sucks with the import. It's all screwed up.


----------



## lobee

Hollowway said:


> No dice. I can't get tabit to import jack. But PT does a fair job with the import, although it makes a million instruments. Tux guitar sucks with the import. It's all screwed up.



That sucks. I figured since the midi file was created in Tabit you would be able to import it back in easily. There has to be a way for us non-TabItters to get these tabs.


----------



## vigil785

The drummer in my band figured out the slow one with the six string baritone. I cant remember the name of it right now. If you guys want I can ask him to tab it out.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I wish I could help you guys figure out the tab software dilemma ... but I don't know how to use any of them, myself. But if you need any help figuring out any of the parts/songs just ask.

My buddy made that "Malfunction" midi into a ring tone. Funny stuff!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Hey guys, the folder I requested was finally approved, so here are the TabIt files!

Tablature Area


----------



## natspotats

yay! your ep kicks major ass and cant wait for the next one


----------



## Hollowway

InCasinoOut said:


> Hey guys, the folder I requested was finally approved, so here are the TabIt files!
> 
> Tablature Area



OK, well that looks WAAAAY different than what it showed up in PT as when I imported it! Normally I'd grumble about paying $19 to get that software, but to be able to play these tunes - priceless!


----------



## lobee

Well, I acquired the full version of TabIt, so I'll be converting these over to Guitarpro sometime today for the rest of you heathens. 


Edit: Okay, I've finished doing the GuitarPro version of Cetus except for the drums. I've never tabbed drums, so I have to figure out how to get them to work.

In the meantime here's the 8-bit version of Cetus to tide you over: Cetus(8-bit)


----------



## Hollowway

Ok, well maybe I'll just wait until you do those GP versions. I'd rather not have 3 tab programs I'm bouncing between, anyway. Can you post the GP version of Cetus without the drums? I'm only interested in the guitar parts anyway.


----------



## lobee

^No problem. I actually did both Andromeda and Cetus without the drums now. I'll see if I can get the drums to work tomorrow if anybody's interested. All the tabbing was done by InCasinoOut, who did an excellent job(the sub drop is brilliant!), so shower him with rep please. I just transferred the tabs. 

Here they are:

Cetus
Andromeda


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> ^No problem. I actually did both Andromeda and Cetus without the drums now. I'll see if I can get the drums to work tomorrow if anybody's interested. All the tabbing was done by InCasinoOut, who did an excellent job(the sub drop is brilliant!), so shower him with rep please. I just transferred the tabs.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Cetus
> Andromeda


 Awesome dude! Thanks. 

I've started My Nemesis, and I'll probably start Cosmogenesis later because I really want to learn it.


----------



## Hollowway

lobee said:


> ^No problem. I actually did both Andromeda and Cetus without the drums now. I'll see if I can get the drums to work tomorrow if anybody's interested. All the tabbing was done by InCasinoOut, who did an excellent job(the sub drop is brilliant!), so shower him with rep please. I just transferred the tabs.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Cetus
> Andromeda



Yes, and some rep for you for being Johnny on the spot with this!

FWIW, I figured out what the problem with the importing of the midi files is. It appears that the software(s) favor the open strings for the notes, so instead of putting a 10th fret note it will move it up two strings and have it played open. The arrangements look like they were made for Segovia that way.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Cosmogenisies now! Please


----------



## lobee

I've been having a blast playing along to these songs! Now that I've gotten a taste I need MORE! 

So, how's the tabbing going, ICO?


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> I've been having a blast playing along to these songs! Now that I've gotten a taste I need MORE!
> 
> So, how's the tabbing going, ICO?


 Haha, I got burnt out after tabbing so intensely. I do have My Nemesis started, and I'm also retabbing Malfunction to have all the layers and more accurate drums.


----------



## Hollowway

InCasinoOut said:


> Haha, I got burnt out after tabbing so intensely. I do have My Nemesis started, and I'm also retabbing Malfunction to have all the layers and more accurate drums.



Wow, I have no idea how you do that. I can't tell when a guitar is double tracked, and I sure as Hell have no idea how to tab out drums. Or program drums well, for that matter! But thanks for doing it. And, no pressure, but feel free to post any of these you're working on once you get just the main guitar track done. I'll take them in raw form if it means I can play 'em sooner!


----------



## lobee

InCasinoOut said:


> Haha, I got burnt out after tabbing so intensely. I do have My Nemesis started, and I'm also retabbing Malfunction to have all the layers and more accurate drums.



Ah, that's understandable. I just figured you were like the Rain Man of tabbing or something with the quality of your tabs and the speed at which you were completing them.

I guess I could try doing the drum parts for the other tabs.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

LOL @ Rain Man of tabbing. "fifteenth fret.. gotta be fifteenth fret, then eleven gotta do eleven then five... five."

You know, I was talking with my buddy and he was saying something about just converting my raw guitar tracks into MIDI data and importing it into a tab program... if it were really that easy for me, you guys would have all kinds of tabs for my songs. does anyone know anything about that? I've never even thought about converting guitar tracks to midi.... no idea on that. Anyone?


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Hmm, I don't know much about turning guitar tracks directly into MIDI either, but I think that Melodyne has some functionality that could help with that.

If it was something you would use for reasons other than just making tabs for other people, you could get a midi pickup and do it that way. I don't know how helpful it would be to you, but its possible to get a program like Notion Progression and make tabs by playing a guitar with a MIDI pickup straight into it.


----------



## lobee

Cetus.gp5(now complete with drums!)
That wasn't so bad once I figured out how to do it. Now setting coordinates for Andromeda...








DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> LOL @ Rain Man of tabbing. "fifteenth fret.. gotta be fifteenth fret, then eleven gotta do eleven then five... five."
> 
> You know, I was talking with my buddy and he was saying something about just converting my raw guitar tracks into MIDI data and importing it into a tab program... if it were really that easy for me, you guys would have all kinds of tabs for my songs. does anyone know anything about that? I've never even thought about converting guitar tracks to midi.... no idea on that. Anyone?


Not sure about that, but when we tried importing the midi from the Tabit files into Guitarpro it got all messed up. The same might happen if you tried importing the midi from the actual instruments, but I really don't know.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Hmm, I don't know much about turning guitar tracks directly into MIDI either, but I think that Melodyne has some functionality that could help with that.
> 
> If it was something you would use for reasons other than just making tabs for other people, you could get a midi pickup and do it that way. I don't know how helpful it would be to you, but its possible to get a program like Notion Progression and make tabs by playing a guitar with a MIDI pickup straight into it.



Yeah a piezo system would make it possible. I would probably do that if I had more use for a MIDI pickup other than tabbing songs 

There are other cool uses for it, but I'm pretty basic when it comes to guitar. I don't really get into mods like that unless I really need it for something. It would be pretty fun to play around with though.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

lobee said:


> Cetus.gp5(now complete with drums!)
> That wasn't so bad once I figured out how to do it. Now setting coordinates for Andromeda...



Bro! That was bitchin'  It seems as though Andromeda has already been targeted captain. Though, we have another possible threat for Cosmogenisis. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## InCasinoOut

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah a piezo system would make it possible. I would probably do that if I had more use for a MIDI pickup other than tabbing songs
> 
> There are other cool uses for it, but I'm pretty basic when it comes to guitar. I don't really get into mods like that unless I really need it for something. It would be pretty fun to play around with though.


 Hey Keith, are you layering two different guitar parts for the intro to My Nemesis? I can see what you're playing in the video easily, but I'm definitely hearing some higher register notes. Could you possibly tab just the chords in ASCII in a post?


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Bro! That was bitchin'  It seems as though Andromeda has already been targeted captain. Though, we have another possible threat for Cosmogenisis. Know what I'm saying?



Hyperspace achieved -> Andromeda.gp5(complete with drums!)


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

lobee said:


> Hyperspace achieved -> Andromeda.gp5(complete with drums!)



 Cosmogenisis and you can be my best friend


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

InCasinoOut said:


> Hey Keith, are you layering two different guitar parts for the intro to My Nemesis? I can see what you're playing in the video easily, but I'm definitely hearing some higher register notes. Could you possibly tab just the chords in ASCII in a post?



Here ya go-

My Nemesis Intro

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||15-15-15-15-15-15-15-15-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||17-17-17-17-17-17-17-17-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-|
D#||------------------------|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Once


F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||16-16-16-16-17-17-17-17-|
D#||------------------------|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Once

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9---------|
D#||------------------------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||10-10-10-10-10-10-------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once

F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9---------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once


F ||------------------------|
C ||------------------------|
G#||------------------------|
D#||10-10-10-10-10-10-------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once


F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
G#||10-10-10-10-10-10-10-10-|
D#||------------------------|
A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| Twice


F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
G#||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
D#||------------------------|
A#||10-10-10-10-10-10-10-10-|
F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| once



F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
G#||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
D#||------------------------|
A#||11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-|
F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| once


--------------------------------------


The "high notes" you hear when you drop down to the 8th fret is synth, not guitar. Hope that helps a bit. It's a simple riff, just ring the chords out and go to town.


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Cosmogenisis and you can be my best friend



I'm not actually doing any tabbing. I'm just taking InCasinoOut's tabs and converting them from TabIt to GuitarPro so more people can have access to them.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here ya go-
> 
> My Nemesis Intro
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||15-15-15-15-15-15-15-15-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||17-17-17-17-17-17-17-17-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Twice
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Once
> 
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||16-16-16-16-17-17-17-17-|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> F ||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-|
> A#||12-12-12-12-12-12-12-12-| Once
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9---------|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||10-10-10-10-10-10-------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9---------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once
> 
> 
> F ||------------------------|
> C ||------------------------|
> G#||------------------------|
> D#||10-10-10-10-10-10-------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> F ||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------|
> A#||8-8-8-8-8-8-8-8---------| once
> 
> 
> F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> G#||10-10-10-10-10-10-10-10-|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
> F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
> A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| Twice
> 
> 
> F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> G#||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||10-10-10-10-10-10-10-10-|
> F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
> A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| once
> 
> 
> 
> F ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> C ||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> G#||0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0---------|
> D#||------------------------|
> A#||11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-|
> F ||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------|
> A#||7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7---------| once
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The "high notes" you hear when you drop down to the 8th fret is synth, not guitar. Hope that helps a bit. It's a simple riff, just ring the chords out and go to town.



From now on, put text tabs in the Courier New font. It makes the separate lines line up.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

SOD_Nightmare said:


> From now on, put text tabs in the Courier New font. It makes the separate lines line up.



Thanks for the tip. I fail at tabs!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

lobee said:


> I'm not actually doing any tabbing. I'm just taking InCasinoOut's tabs and converting them from TabIt to GuitarPro so more people can have access to them.



Awe poo! Somebody please tab Cosmogenisis for Christs sake!


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Awe poo! Somebody please tab Cosmogenisis for Christs sake!


Well I started to do just the main guitar parts to get a head start on ICO. I think he's working on My Nemesis right now so I might have a basic tab of Cosmogenesis before he gets to it. I've got about a minute of the song tabbed out so far, but let's see how far I can make it before I get frustrated and give up.


----------



## InCasinoOut

If my girlfriend doesn't come over tonight I'm definitely gonna start tabbing more again. 

Hey lobee, if you want to, could you post what you have of Cosmogenesis? The only reason I haven't started is is because I've been too lazy to figure out the intro run. It just reminds me of when I tabbed Buttersnips by Bulb, which completely racked my brain.


----------



## lobee

InCasinoOut said:


> If my girlfriend doesn't come over tonight I'm definitely gonna start tabbing more again.
> 
> Hey lobee, if you want to, could you post what you have of Cosmogenesis? The only reason I haven't started is is because I've been too lazy to figure out the intro run. It just reminds me of when I tabbed Buttersnips by Bulb, which completely racked my brain.


No problem. I'll post what I have up until the part where I was having trouble with the timing. I have more after that, but I won't post it because there are about 4 messed up bars and it would just get confusing. After those 4 bars I have it tabbed up until it goes back to the intro, so the rest should be pretty easy copy/paste stuff with a few differences here and there.

Let me know what you think, I'd be happy to make any changes. 



Code:


Cosmogenesis

      S   S   S S  S S   S   S S  S S   S   S S   S   S  
F ||----------------------------------------------------|
C ||----------------------------------------------------|
G#||----------------------------------------------------|
D#||------------------------------------------9h-10h-13-|
A#||---------------------------9----9h-10h-13-----------|
F ||------------9----9h-10h-13---13---------------------|
A#||--9h-10h-13---13------------------------------------|


   T                                          PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
   Q    S S  E  S  E  S  E  E      Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--19---------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--------x-x-10----10----10-----|---------------------------------------|
--------x-x-10----10----10-----|--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|


              PM                                 PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
   Q     Q    E  S  S   S S  S  S     Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--------------------------0h-7----|---------------------------------------|
--10b----0----0--0h-7h-10------10-|--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|


  S   S   S S  S S   S   S S  S S   S   S S   S   S  
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------9h-10h-13-|
---------------------------9----9h-10h-13-----------|
------------9----9h-10h-13---13---------------------|
--9h-10h-13---13------------------------------------|


              PM PM     PM PM    PM PM                PM                
   Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S      Q     Q    E  S S  S S  S S  
---------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|------------------------0h-5---|
--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|--10b----0----0--0-5h-8------8-|


              PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
   Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|


                                     PM PM PM PM     
  S   S   S S  S S   S   S  E.  E.   S  S  S  S  E   
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
------------9----9h-10h-13-10---9\---5--5--5--5--4--|
--9h-10h-13---13-----------10---9\---5--5--5--5--4--|


             PM PM PM PM PM PM    PM PM PM  
             |--3--|  |--3--|               
  E  E.  E.  S  S  S  S  S  S  E  E  E  E   
-------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------5-----------|
-----0---1------------------------4--0--5--|
-----0---1---4--4--4--4--4--4-----4--0--5--|


              PM PM     PM PM    PM PM                PM                   
   Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S      Q     Q    E  S  S   S S  S  S  
---------------------------------------|----------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|----------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|----------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|----------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|----------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|--------------------------0h-7----|
--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|--10b----0----0--0h-7h-10------10-|


              PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
   Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------|
--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|


  S   S   S S  S S   S   S S  S S   S   S S   S   S  
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------9h-10h-13-|
---------------------------9----9h-10h-13-----------|
------------9----9h-10h-13---13---------------------|
--9h-10h-13---13------------------------------------|


   T         PM PM     PM PM    PM PM                PM                 
   Q    Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S      Q     Q    E  S  S  S S  S S  
--------------------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------x-----------------------------|--------------------------------|
--19----x-----------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|-------------------------0h-3---|
--------0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|--10b----0----0--0h-3h-6------6-|


             PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
  Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
--------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------|
--4b----------------------------------|
--------0----0--0--11b-0--0--11-0--0--|


                                     PM PM PM PM     
  S   S   S S  S S   S   S  E.  E.   S  S  S  S  E   
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------------|
------------9----9h-10h-13-10---9\---5--5--5--5--4--|
--9h-10h-13---13-----------10---9\---5--5--5--5--4--|


I'm not 100% sure about the bends in the intro. Maybe Keith could have a look?

Can someone help me with the time sig(s) for the part that would come at the end of this tab(around 0:36-0:48 on the song from the EP)?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

lobee said:


> No problem. I'll post what I have up until the part where I was having trouble with the timing. I have more after that, but I won't post it because there are about 4 messed up bars and it would just get confusing. After those 4 bars I have it tabbed up until it goes back to the intro, so the rest should be pretty easy copy/paste stuff with a few differences here and there.
> 
> Let me know what you think, I'd be happy to make any changes.
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about the bends in the intro. Maybe Keith could have a look?
> 
> Can someone help me with the time sig(s) for the part that would come at the end of this tab(around 0:36-0:48 on the song from the EP)?


Guitar Pro file?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> 100% sure about the bends in the intro. Maybe Keith could have a look?
> 
> Can someone help me with the time sig(s) for the part that would come at the end of this tab(around 0:36-0:48 on the song from the EP)?





Code:


Cosmogenesis
   Q    S S  E  S  E  S  E  E      Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--19---------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--------x-x-10----10----10-----|---------------------------------------|
--------x-x-10----10----10-----|--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--10b-0--0-|


           pm PM                                 PM PM     PM PM    PM PM  
   Q     Q    E  S  S   S S  S  S     Q     Q    S  S   S  S  S   S S  S   
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
--------------------------0h-7----|---------------------------------------|
--10b----0--0-0--0h-7h-10------10-|--11b----0----0--0--11b-0--0--10b-0--0-|


Here you go. I tried to fix it the best I could. Yours was really close. I wish I could be more help and just give you guys tabs to the songs... but I totally suck at making them.


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Guitar Pro file?


Of what I posted, or everything I have so far? I'm sure I'll finish all the guitar parts by tomorrow.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Here you go. I tried to fix it the best I could. Yours was really close. I wish I could be more help and just give you guys tabs to the songs... but I totally suck at making them.


Cool, thanks! So the changes you made follow the same pattern throughout the song then? And the rest of the tab looked good(did you notice the scroll bar in the code box)?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

lobee said:


> Of what I posted, or everything I have so far? I'm sure I'll finish all the guitar parts by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks! So the changes you made follow the same pattern throughout the song then? And the rest of the tab looked good(did you notice the scroll bar in the code box)?



If its going to be finished by tomorrow than as long as you post them I will be a happy camper!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Cool, thanks! So the changes you made follow the same pattern throughout the song then? And the rest of the tab looked good(did you notice the scroll bar in the code box)?



Yeah man, without having my guitar in front of me to play along to it, I'd say it's spot on! Crazy! I totally don't have the patience to write something out like that. Good job!


----------



## lobee

RawrItsRaptor said:


> If its going to be finished by tomorrow than as long as you post them I will be a happy camper!


Yeah there's just the one part that I'm hung up on and it repeats later in the song, so the tab is kind of chopped up. The only other guitar part I have to tab is the outro where the riff changes up a few times and it'll be done. I think I'm going to have to wait for ICO to do the bass and drums though; I suck at tabbing those.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah man, without having my guitar in front of me to play along to it, I'd say it's spot on! Crazy! I totally don't have the patience to write something out like that. Good job!


Awesome, thanks dude! It *really* helps that you made a video of you playing the song, otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to do it.













Done!

Barring any minor mistakes, this is pretty accurate(syncs up with the song at least) -> Cosmogenesis.gp5(guitars)

InCasinoOut, do you want this tab as a PDF, ASCII, or MIDI?


Edit: Damn automerge.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor




----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Done!
> 
> Barring any minor mistakes, this is pretty accurate(syncs up with the song at least) -> Cosmogenesis.gp5(guitars)
> 
> InCasinoOut, do you want this tab as a PDF, ASCII, or MIDI?
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn automerge.



I added it to the original post! Thanks!


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> Yeah there's just the one part that I'm hung up on and it repeats later in the song, so the tab is kind of chopped up. The only other guitar part I have to tab is the outro where the riff changes up a few times and it'll be done. I think I'm going to have to wait for ICO to do the bass and drums though; I suck at tabbing those.
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks dude! It *really* helps that you made a video of you playing the song, otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> 
> edit: WTF!!! I'm getting a 404 from damn sendspace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> Barring any minor mistakes, this is pretty accurate(syncs up with the song at least) -> Cosmogenesis.gp5(guitars)
> 
> InCasinoOut, do you want this tab as a PDF, ASCII, or MIDI?
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn automerge.


Awesome! Gonna try working on this more later. Got too drunk to tab last night, and i might be going to Chicago later today, but my weekend should be pretty free.

Oh and I have GP5 actually, I jsut don't do any tabbing on it.


----------



## lobee

InCasinoOut said:


> Awesome! Gonna try working on this more later. Got too drunk to tab last night, and i might be going to Chicago later today, but my weekend should be pretty free.
> 
> Oh and I have GP5 actually, I jsut don't do any tabbing on it.


Oh, so you're going to finish this one up in GP5 since the guitars are all done, yeah? Because you like saving me lots of time, right?


----------



## Hollowway

Thanks, fellas! I've lost track of who's tabbing what aspects of which songs  but I'm impressed (esp with the drum tabbing. HTF do you do that?!) and thankful! This is great!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Hollowway said:


> Thanks, fellas! I've lost track of who's tabbing what aspects of which songs  but I'm impressed (esp with the drum tabbing. HTF do you do that?!) and thankful! This is great!


I drum about as much as I play guitar, although I've been drumming one year less (7 years). I just break the rhythm down bit by bit, and some times by each drum or cymbal.

Started work on Cosmogenesis thanks to lobee! Some rhythms were off once I tabbed the drums, but not by much. Also, I'm tabbing it entirely in 4/4 since all the parts resolve in even numbers, or sometimes theres like, 1 extra bar after a 4 bar section.

fuck! the timing for the section around 36 seconds in is racking my brain. Keith, could you possibly post a screen shot for the drums programmed in that section?


----------



## The Beard

Here's what I have figured out of Cosmogenesis thanks to this thread 


Gonna learn the whole song now that the tab for the full song is up!
Thanks!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

stc423 said:


> Here's what I have figured out of Cosmogenesis thanks to this thread
> 
> 
> Gonna learn the whole song now that the tab for the full song is up!
> Thanks!




Great job dude, looks like you got it! Can't wait to hear more! Thanks for posting your progress on it.


----------



## The Beard

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Great job dude, looks like you got it! Can't wait to hear more! Thanks for posting your progress on it.


Hey thanks man! 
Kudos to you for writing an extremely fun to play song! haha.
Learning that fast run in the beginning of the song helped my left hand speed as well 

I'm trying to gradually learn more fast stuff. It's taking awhile! This laziness to work on soloing is what I get for being self taught


----------



## InCasinoOut

I just stumbled upon that kid Dante's thread about tuning an octave below Meshuggah, and Keith's tuning of choice not being br00tal enough... If anyone's curious, this is what Andromeda sounds like at Drop F, an octave below Meshuggah. The bass is also an octave below the guitars... 

Oh yeah, about the rest of the tabs I've started, I haven't made any progress since my only good pair of headphones have died. 

edit: the notes are so low that the MIDI waveforms get stretched so much to the point that you can hardly hear them at the original tempo!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

InCasinoOut said:


> I just stumbled upon that kid Dante's thread about tuning an octave below Meshuggah, and Keith's tuning of choice not being br00tal enough... If anyone's curious, this is what Andromeda sounds like at Drop F, an octave below Meshuggah. The bass is also an octave below the guitars...
> 
> Oh yeah, about the rest of the tabs I've started, I haven't made any progress since my only good pair of headphones have died.
> 
> edit: the notes are so low that the MIDI waveforms get stretched so much to the point that you can hardly hear them at the original tempo!



Haha! That's barely even audible! (No whey!?) 

...good ol' Dante. I should email him and see if he ever got around to re-writing my songs in drop X. He's loads of fun and fail!


----------



## InCasinoOut

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Haha! That's barely even audible! (No whey!?)
> 
> ...good ol' Dante. I should email him and see if he ever got around to re-writing my songs in drop X. He's loads of fun and fail!


 send him the midi file! I'm really curious about what he'd say to that.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Someone sent me a Pillars of Creation gp5 file today. I checked it over briefly and it's pretty accurate. It's not the full version of the song, but that's ok. It's got the main riff and stuff (pretty fun riff, I think). 

YouTube Version-
Keith Merrow - Pillars of Creation_DropBb.gp5



The full version of the song is on my Myspace page if anyone wants to continue the tab/learn the whole thing.


----------



## Hollowway

Cool! Thanks. I was starting to jones for another tab of your stuff!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Here's the full version of Pillars of Creation that was sent to me today- TAB

I listened to it and there's a few mistakes, but it's very close. I will try to fix it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Hollowway

Thanks, man!


----------



## addictus

looks like the tabs were taken down from mediafire?

somebody should fix this


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

addictus said:


> looks like the tabs were taken down from mediafire?
> 
> somebody should fix this



I updated the link in the first post, should work now


----------



## Emperoff

How did I miss this? I wanted pillars of creation SO bad and now It's mine 

Now I just need "shorted out"! 


BTW, here's a link to "Titan" tab thread just in case Keith wants to update first post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...ques/99431-keith-merrow-titan-guitar-pro.html


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Emperoff said:


> How did I miss this? I wanted pillars of creation SO bad and now It's mine
> 
> Now I just need "shorted out"!
> 
> 
> BTW, here's a link to "Titan" tab thread just in case Keith wants to update first post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...ques/99431-keith-merrow-titan-guitar-pro.html



You guys are awesome!


----------



## ncbrock

Emperoff;1713054
Now I just need "shorted out"! :shred:
[/quote said:


> word. that is one of my favorite songs of all time. I cant wait for someone to tab that one (i cant thats for sure), maybe i can get something close from the video.
> 
> AMAZING new album keith!


----------



## splinter8451

Ah dang I came in here hoping for a Shorted Out tab!! haha I hope someone makes one some time I would love to learn that.

And btw Keith your new album is awesome. Thanks for making your music free its awesome.


----------



## lobee

I suck at tabbing without video, so here's what I have of Shorted Out so far: Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5

I have no problems if somebody wants to help fill in the gaps. Otherwise I'll keep at it and hopefully finish all the guitar parts. 







[action=lobee]really hopes Keith makes a video of My Nemesis(his favorite Merrow song), so he can tab it out and play it.[/action]


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> * lobee really hopes Keith makes a video of My Nemesis(his favorite Merrow song), so he can tab it out and play it.


----------



## Hollowway

lobee said:


> I suck at tabbing without video, so here's what I have of Shorted Out so far: Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5
> 
> I have no problems if somebody wants to help fill in the gaps. Otherwise I'll keep at it and hopefully finish all the guitar parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * lobee really hopes Keith makes a video of My Nemesis(his favorite Merrow song), so he can tab it out and play it.



Thanks, man! I really appreciate all you tabbers, since I suck at it, and barely have enough time to play. And I'd thank Keith for playing and writing the stuff too, but I'm kind a pissed off at how fast he can crank out A+ tunes one after another. At which crossroads did you sell your soul, my brotha?


----------



## splinter8451

Woo thanks dude.


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


>



Now, how the hell did I mess that!? The only reason My Nemesis is my favorite is the jazzy interlude.

Just re-read the thread and found out InCasinoOut started to tab it out. Maybe I'll just wait to see what he has before I start...


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> Now, how the hell did I mess that!? The only reason My Nemesis is my favorite is the jazzy interlude.
> 
> Just re-read the thread and found out InCasinoOut started to tab it out. Maybe I'll just wait to see what he has before I start...


 Yeah, I'll try to work on it more today and post it up later. 

Dude, wanna start a Wisconsin based Keith Merrow tribute band?


----------



## lobee

Got a little more done: Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5

I just want to make sure the breakdown part(1:21-2:00) is correct. I'm not really sure what Keith is playing at bar 105, for example. If he would be kind enough to check out the tab, and maybe do some corrections, that would be grand. 



InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah, I'll try to work on it more today and post it up later.


Awesome! No rush though, dude.


InCasinoOut said:


> Dude, wanna start a Wisconsin based Keith Merrow tribute band?


LMAO! Kind of...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Got a little more done: Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5
> 
> I just want to make sure the breakdown part(1:21-2:00) is correct. I'm not really sure what Keith is playing at bar 105, for example. If he would be kind enough to check out the tab, and maybe do some corrections, that would be grand.
> 
> 
> Awesome! No rush though, dude.
> 
> LMAO! Kind of...



I checked out the tabs for Shorted Out and they are great! There are minor differences here and there (mainly the way notes are accented and stuff like that, and a few wrong notes, but no bigge imo) I would totally correct it for you if I knew how. I SUCK at tabbing and I have no idea how to use that program at all.  I'll have to play with it when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Hollowway

InCasinoOut said:


> Dude, wanna start a Wisconsin based Keith Merrow tribute band?



Tribute, nuthin'. You should move to Portland and start the ACTUAL Keith Merrow band! This music needs to be on the road. It'll bring peace to the Middle East! OK, maybe not that, but lotsa people will like it!


----------



## lobee

Since I was stuck on Shorted Out, here's this: Keith Merrow - Abducted.gp5







DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I checked out the tabs for Shorted Out and they are great! There are minor differences here and there (mainly the way notes are accented and stuff like that, and a few wrong notes, but no bigge imo) I would totally correct it for you if I knew how. I SUCK at tabbing and I have no idea how to use that program at all.  I'll have to play with it when I get a few minutes.


Cool. If you want to show me in text format what some of the mistakes are, or describe them by each measure, I can go in and fix them.




Hollowway said:


> Tribute, nuthin'. You should move to Portland and start the ACTUAL Keith Merrow band! This music needs to be on the road. It'll bring peace to the Middle East! OK, maybe not that, but lotsa people will like it!


I'm pretty sure Keith has a kid(s), a wife, and a job, though. I have none of those things at the moment.


----------



## Hollowway

^^Cool, thanks for Abducted, man!

EDIT: Hey, another question for you guys. I see a lot of "X" notes in these tabs, but to me they sound like actual rests, and I don't think I see Keith playing the muted notes like that. But he is, huh? It sounds cleaner than that when he plays it. Like the low B chugs in the second beat of Pillars. It shows on the tab 0X00, but I swear it sounds like 0 00.


----------



## lobee

Hollowway said:


> ^^Cool, thanks for Abducted, man!


Not a problem dude.



Hollowway said:


> EDIT: Hey, another question for you guys. I see a lot of "X" notes in these tabs, but to me they sound like actual rests, and I don't think I see Keith playing the muted notes like that. But he is, huh? It sounds cleaner than that when he plays it. Like the low B chugs in the second beat of Pillars. It shows on the tab 0X00, but I swear it sounds like 0 00.


I'm not sure why they do that. Have I done it? You should be fine if you trust your eyes and ears. Anyway, I agree with you. It sounds better to me without the muted note in that case, and probably others.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Hollowway said:


> ^^Cool, thanks for Abducted, man!
> 
> EDIT: Hey, another question for you guys. I see a lot of "X" notes in these tabs, but to me they sound like actual rests, and I don't think I see Keith playing the muted notes like that. But he is, huh? It sounds cleaner than that when he plays it. Like the low B chugs in the second beat of Pillars. It shows on the tab 0X00, but I swear it sounds like 0 00.



About the "X" notes. I suppose it depends on the song.. but I do have a nasty habit of adding dead muted notes in between stuff (like accenting a snare hit). But, I also do a lot off stalls with my left hand and it tends to make almost the same sound as picking a muted "X" note. Maybe the two are getting confused... or maybe it's just me who's confused.  



Nice job with the "Abducted" tab!


----------



## Hollowway

Ah, OK. If by stall you mean just touching the string to keep it from ringing out, then that's what I'm doing to keep it staccato. But I'm definitely not picking those notes. It just doesn't sound as clean and syncopated. Nice playing as usual, too!


----------



## alecisonfire

anyone having problems downloading pillars of creation? i am, but im at school so it might be the settings on their network
excited to start learnin those riffs


----------



## Kapee

Anyone got My Nemesis on workbench? I need to get rid of my EC-1000 to get some nice 7-stringer, Hellraiser C-7 maby?


----------



## zeal0us

Hello forumites, I just tabbed out Bioluminescent <- video link

This was my first real project with Guitar Pro, and as anyone who's been there knows, there was a lot of pain to be had with incomplete bars and time signatures... especially with my limited theory knowledge. So this tab is in all kinds of time signatures, lol, but it sounds decent and pretty close to Keith's song. Inspite of exuberantly F-ing up the rhythm here and there, hopefully I got the vast majority of notes right.

This wouldn't've happened without Keith's video... keep them coming boss! 

If someone would like to 'fix' this, be my guest, though AFAIK this is probably beyond fixing. If anyone knows of any resources for Guitar Pro tabbing tips/tricks and technique, let me know! I can't be doing much more of this if a short song takes me 10 hours to transcribe. 

Thanks for all your work so far lobee, it's inspiring!

Keith Merrow- Bioluminescent (updated).gp5

EDIT: Fixed the easy-fix rhythmic issues, changed tuning to Drop A, adjusted quad track levels to make them a little more pleasant sounding.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

zeal0us said:


> Hello forumites, I just tabbed out Bioluminescent <- video link
> 
> This was my first real project with Guitar Pro, and as anyone who's been there knows, there was a lot of pain to be had with incomplete bars and time signatures... especially with my limited theory knowledge. So this tab is in all kinds of time signatures, lol, but it sounds decent and pretty close to Keith's song. Inspite of exuberantly F-ing up the rhythm here and there, hopefully I got the vast majority of notes right.
> 
> This wouldn't've happened without Keith's video... keep them coming boss!
> 
> If someone would like to 'fix' this, be my guest, though AFAIK this is probably beyond fixing. If anyone knows of any resources for Guitar Pro tabbing tips/tricks and technique, let me know! I can't be doing much more of this if a short song takes me 10 hours to transcribe.
> 
> Thanks for all your work so far lobee, it's inspiring!
> 
> Keith Merrow- Bioluminescent.gp5



Good job man. Without going over it with a fine tooth comb, it seems pretty close. I am worse than anyone at tabbing songs, even if I wrote them. I lose patience after about 20 minutes of staring at the screen!


----------



## lobee

zeal0us said:


> Thanks for all your work so far lobee, it's inspiring






You did a really good job for your first guitarpro project. Thanks for the tab!


----------



## Dilski Kranketh

Downloaded the albums and I have to say...I can't get enough!!! Really, I'm unable to remove it from the CD player. How about the tabs for Wrong Axis or is that asking too much? That has got to be one of the slickest 8 string tracks I've ever heard! So what do you say?


----------



## rasse

We really need a tab for Io. Possibly the best song on the EP and seems pretty straightforward too. My tabbing skills suck but from what I've tried to figure out on my own it doesn't sound that hard to tab out. Any takers?


----------



## RenegadeDave

I love your vader guitar. Totally awesome.


----------



## lobee

rasse said:


> We really need a tab for Io. Possibly the best song on the EP and seems pretty straightforward too. My tabbing skills suck but from what I've tried to figure out on my own it doesn't sound that hard to tab out. Any takers?



Keith Merrow - Io.gp5 

Banged this one out today. There's still some timing issues that I need to work out, but it's definitely enough to get you playing the song.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Keith Merrow - Io.gp5
> 
> Banged this one out today. There's still some timing issues that I need to work out, but it's definitely enough to get you playing the song.



You're like the tab king! Nice job mang! This one is right on the money with the exception of those small timing issues you mentioned. I'd help fix it but I'm not sure how. I need to spend some time with GP5.


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You're like the tab king! Nice job mang! This one is right on the money with the exception of those small timing issues you mentioned. I'd help fix it but I'm not sure how. I need to spend some time with GP5.


Thanks Keith! (LOL @ tab king. I guess it's better than being called the "rain man" of tabbing. Sorry, ICO! )

The issues you noticed were mostly during, or directly after the solo, right?

Edit: I updated the link with a better version. I still need to figure out the chords behind the solo(maybe when I actually tune my 7 to drop Bb it'll be easier). Other than that, the guitars should be done.


----------



## Hollowway

lobee said:


> Keith Merrow - Io.gp5
> 
> Banged this one out today. There's still some timing issues that I need to work out, but it's definitely enough to get you playing the song.



A million thanks, man! I'm just the worst tabber in the world, so you have no idea how much I appreciate your putting the time in and then sharing!


----------



## lobee

Hollowway said:


> A million thanks, man! I'm just the worst tabber in the world, so you have no idea how much I appreciate your putting the time in and then sharing!




Not a problem, dude. That's why I do it!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Not a problem, dude. That's why I do it!



Thanks for your work on the tabs dude! 

I updated the original post with links and video clips.


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks for your work on the tabs dude!
> 
> I updated the original post with links and video clips.





ZealOus and I will be working on Wrong Axis soon.


----------



## rasse

Hollowway said:


> A million thanks, man! I'm just the worst tabber in the world, so you have no idea how much I appreciate your putting the time in and then sharing!



Exactly! Lobee, you're awesome.


----------



## kmanick

anyone tab out Ceres yet?
I love the groove on that one

Keith this must be an awesome thing for you, having people like your original 
stuff enough to tab it out so they can learn it correctly
your stuff kicks all kind of ass


----------



## lobee

Keith Merrow - Wrong Axis.gp5

Keith, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you show me the chords used for the middle section? I can figure out the rhythm patterns etc., I just hate tabbing out chords.


----------



## zeal0us

Here's my tab of Wrong Axis. Lobee and I were going to do this track together but due to unfortunate circumstances there's going to be two independent versions. 

Not that that's a bad thing  
This should hold off you 8 stringers nicely until Lobee's impeccable rendition is ready. 

Keith, even though you didn't dig 8 strings as much, my sincere thanks for showing us your part in what could be done with it. Wrong Axis definitely influenced me in acquiring an Intrepid. 

Keith Merrow- Wrong Axis (complete).gp5


----------



## lobee

zeal0us said:


> Lobee and I were going to do this track together but due to unfortunate circumstances there's going to be two independent versions.


Really the only unfortunate circumstances were bad timing and too much free time on my part!


----------



## Colton165

Lobee and Zealous, I thank you for all these tabs as well as some of the Bulb tabs ive seen you guys do.

You guys are amazing.


----------



## Internection

imo someone still needs to tab ceres. =]


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I put the "Wrong Axis" tab in the original post with the video clip. Thanks Lobee (even though it looks like you got banned for some reason??)


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I put the "Wrong Axis" tab in the original post with the video clip. Thanks Lobee (even though it looks like you got banned for some reason??)


I think you have me confused with zeal0us. We actually both tabbed out Wrong Axis independently. I think you put his version in the OP, and he's the one who's banned for some reason.

Here's the tab that I did:


lobee said:


> Keith Merrow - Wrong Axis.gp5
> 
> Keith, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you show me the chords used for the middle section? I can figure out the rhythm patterns etc., I just hate tabbing out chords.


We weren't sure who's tab was more accurate, and I was waiting to see if you were going to help out with the chords before I tried to finish my tab.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> I think you have me confused with zeal0us. We actually both tabbed out Wrong Axis independently. I think you put his version in the OP, and he's the one who's banned for some reason.
> 
> Here's the tab that I did:
> 
> We weren't sure who's tab was more accurate, and I was waiting to see if you were going to help out with the chords before I tried to finish my tab.




I fail. 

I'll look it over here in a few and see... and yeah I confused you with zeal0us for reasons I can't explain.



lobee said:


> I think you have me confused with zeal0us. We actually both tabbed out Wrong Axis independently. I think you put his version in the OP, and he's the one who's banned for some reason.
> 
> Here's the tab that I did:
> 
> We weren't sure who's tab was more accurate, and I was waiting to see if you were going to help out with the chords before I tried to finish my tab.



It looks great dewd. The only part that seems off is the bridge section starting off at the 45th bar. The notes used during that part are actually a little less complicated that what you tabbed it out to be. Lemme see if I work it out. 

Ok, here ya go! 

Wrong Axis tab


----------



## lobee

Er...uh...that's not my tab. That's zeal0us' tab. You did it again!

There were a few differences between our tabs. If his is more accurate, that's fine by me. In fact it would be great because it would save me the trouble of finishing mine.

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to go through all of these tabs for us. You rock, bro!




EDIT: I went in and finished my tab: Keith Merrow - Wrong Axis.gp5


----------



## Aldarius

Also, can we have someone tab out The Arrival?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Er...uh...that's not my tab. That's zeal0us' tab. You did it again!
> 
> There were a few differences between our tabs. If his is more accurate, that's fine by me. In fact it would be great because it would save me the trouble of finishing mine.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for taking the time to go through all of these tabs for us. You rock, bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I went in and finished my tab: Keith Merrow - Wrong Axis.gp5



DAMMIT! I DID IT AGAIN! 







LOL, Lobee...dude, I'm sorry for the mixup. I didn't mean to get all impersonal with the name/tab mixup. I added your tab to the original post because, honestly, it's right on the money! You are a wizard with that shit! Nice job


----------



## Aldarius

I envy you lot, flashing around your Agile guitars and stuff, impossible to come by here in holland =(


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Aldarius said:


> I envy you lot, flashing around your Agile guitars and stuff, impossible to come by here in holland =(



No need to envy man. Agile guitars aren't _THAT _nice. I mean, they are good guitars, but I mainly play them because I'm poor and they make it easy for me to have a multitude of guitars/sound variety in my arsenal.


----------



## lobee

Aldarius said:


> Also, can we have someone tab out The Arrival?


Working on it.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> DAMMIT! I DID IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Lobee...dude, I'm sorry for the mixup. I didn't mean to get all impersonal with the name/tab mixup. I added your tab to the original post because, honestly, it's right on the money! You are a wizard with that shit! Nice job




No worries, dude! But now that your eyes are wide open and all bulged out from the lack of atmosphere on Mars you have no excuse for not looking more closely at names.

And as long as you keep making videos for your music I'll probably be tabbing away somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## lobee

Here you go: Keith Merrow - The Arrival(Drop A).gp5

The main guitars are complete. I didn't feel like tabbing out the rest of the background guitar/synth stuff, but I got a good chunk of it done.

I know there's probably a few mistakes and I'm too lazy to attempt to perfect them(unless Keith points them out to me).


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Here you go: Keith Merrow - The Arrival(Drop A).gp5
> 
> The main guitars are complete. I didn't feel like tabbing out the rest of the background guitar/synth stuff, but I got a good chunk of it done.
> 
> I know there's probably a few mistakes and I'm too lazy to attempt to perfect them(unless Keith points them out to me).



Yep, you nailed that one too! Added it to the original post. You're the gp5 master, dewd.


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yep, you nailed that one too! Added it to the original post. You're the gp5 master, dewd.


----------



## zeal0us

^ The Master, definitely!! 

LOL @ the funny stuff earlier between Lobee and Keith 

And... I was on paid short leave, no biggie, _won't_ happen again.  


Thanks for reviewing all the stuff, Keith!  
Soon you'll have to make a new album to maintain a higher purpose to our lives!  

P.S. Smilie Overload


----------



## josh pelican

This is the greatest thread I've seen on any message board.

Since I am a bassist (don't shoot me), I've been working on bass lines for the songs and it's fun as hell to play. For the songs played with eight strings, I sometimes use a six string bass I have strung F#BEADG. It was a good experiment with a band I was jamming with, but it doesn't get much use now. Low F# on bass is somewhat impractical.


----------



## Nonservium

Does anyone have a working link for Pillars of Creation. I've been listening to this all day. This album is just crusher. If no one has a working link would someone be so kind as to upload one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lobee

Nonservium said:


> Does anyone have a working link for Pillars of Creation. I've been listening to this all day. This album is just crusher. If no one has a working link would someone be so kind as to upload one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go: keith_merrow_pillars_of_creation_2009-10-14.gp5

It should be the same file that's in the original post.


----------



## Nonservium

I tried that link before I posted. It doesn't download. Just says page can't be found once you click the download link. I tried at work when I was there, same results as here. The others seem to work but not that one. Thanks for trying though .


----------



## lobee

Nonservium said:


> I tried that link before I posted. It doesn't download. Just says page can't be found once you click the download link. I tried at work when I was there, same results as here. The others seem to work but not that one. Thanks for trying though .



Sorry, I should have worded my post better. The link I posted is a new one. What I meant was that I uploaded the same file that was in the OP(from my computer) to mediafire and posted the link to that.

Edit: Now that link is FUBAR, too. I think mediafire is having problems, so I'll try sendspace: http://www.sendspace.com/file/dotoix


----------



## Nonservium

Sir, you just made my night. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

i stumbled across this dude a few weeks ago i really dig the arrival cd.


----------



## lobee

Nonservium said:


> Sir, you just made my night. Thank you very much!!!!



No problem!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Ricky_Gallows said:


> i stumbled across this dude a few weeks ago i really dig the arrival cd.



Thanks man! 

...and glad you guys got the tab download thing sorted out. No idea what's up with that. Worked fine for me?


----------



## maulsl

I just registered with this forum because I found this thread and wanted to say Thanks to Keith for creating some of the best tunes that I've heard in a LONG TIME! 

I've also been playing along with your songs with the tabs some of these other guys have created and I'm having a blast with these. 

And I really appreciate you guys taking the time to tab these songs out, I could have never done that myself.  

Can't wait for My Nemesis! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## lobee

Tabbed out the guitars to My Nemesis today.

I know InCasinoOut was working on this, but I got impatient. If he wants to tab out the bass and drums in TabIt I can convert them into my gp5 file.


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> Tabbed out the guitars to My Nemesis today.
> 
> I know InCasinoOut was working on this, but I got impatient. If he wants to tab out the bass and drums in TabIt I can convert them into my gp5 file.



sweet. i have a day off tomorrow so it looks like i've got a project to do!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Tabbed out the guitars to My Nemesis today.
> 
> I know InCasinoOut was working on this, but I got impatient. If he wants to tab out the bass and drums in TabIt I can convert them into my gp5 file.



Another perfect tab! Great job dude!


----------



## lobee

InCasinoOut said:


> sweet. i have a day off tomorrow so it looks like i've got a project to do!


Wicked!



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Another perfect tab! Great job dude!




We've almost got your entire catalog tabbed out now, so you'd better hurry up and come out with another album! Maybe once you get your sexy BRJ's and do a bunch of videos in glorious HD I can finally go back and fix some incomplete tabs.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Alright! Here's the full MIDI file of My Nemesis with all instruments. I also included a file with just the bass and drums so you could just export them into GP.


----------



## lobee

I can never get it right when trying to import midi into GP; it always comes out a steaming mess. Could you just send me the TabIt file, dude?


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> I can never get it right when trying to import midi into GP; it always comes out a steaming mess. Could you just send me the TabIt file, dude?



oh, haha. right on. forgot you had tabit too!

I uploaded it right here: Tablature Area


----------



## lobee

InCasinoOut said:


> oh, haha. right on. forgot you had tabit too!
> 
> I uploaded it right here: Tablature Area



Thanks! I'll work on this later.


----------



## lobee

Alright, here it is: Keith Merrow - My Nemesis(complete).gp5

Thanks for doing the drums and bass, InCasinoOut! I didn't bother changing the bass fingering from when the midi upload messed it up, so all you bassists will just have to figure it out for yourselves or use ICO's Tabit file.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> Alright, here it is: Keith Merrow - My Nemesis(complete).gp5
> 
> Thanks for doing the drums and bass, InCasinoOut! I didn't bother changing the bass fingering from when the midi upload messed it up, so all you bassists will just have to figure it out for yourselves or use ICO's Tabit file.



You guys kick ass! I updated the OP and added the download/video. Thanks for doing this dudes. As for new stuff to tab....soon 

Been mad busy lately. Sadface.


----------



## InCasinoOut

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You guys kick ass! I updated the OP and added the download/video. Thanks for doing this dudes. As for new stuff to tab....soon
> 
> Been mad busy lately. Sadface.



fuck yeah! can't wait for new shiz!


----------



## maulsl

lobee said:


> Tabbed out the guitars to My Nemesis today.
> 
> I know InCasinoOut was working on this, but I got impatient. If he wants to tab out the bass and drums in TabIt I can convert them into my gp5 file.



You are the man lobee! 

I can't tell you how much I appreciate you doing this. Been wanting to learn this song for a long while now! 

EDIT: Lobee I wanted to ask you, if you've thought about tabbing Nadir or Ceres?


----------



## maxoom

I`m trying to figure out the quick high riff in shorted out @ the 25 sec mark I keep coming really close but am missing something anybody got a tab of it they could post here?


----------



## lobee

maulsl said:


> You are the man lobee!
> 
> I can't tell you how much I appreciate you doing this. Been wanting to learn this song for a long while now!
> 
> EDIT: Lobee I wanted to ask you, if you've thought about tabbing Nadir or Ceres?


Sorry, I missed this post! You're welcome, dude.

I'll get to tabbing out Ceres soon, but I probably won't do Nadir because Keith didn't do a video for it. It's much easier to tab from his videos, and it doesn't consume so much of my time that way.



maxoom said:


> I`m trying to figure out the quick high riff in shorted out @ the 25 sec mark I keep coming really close but am missing something anybody got a tab of it they could post here?


Check the first post for all the tabs. Here's an incomplete one for Shorted Out:

Keith Merrow - Shorted Out(WIP).gp5


----------



## maxoom

Seems the only way to read the files is to buy Guitar Pro?
Not sure I want to pay that much to learn one lick.I would probably use all the KM tabs though.?hmmm


----------



## lobee

maxoom said:


> Seems the only way to read the files is to buy Guitar Pro?
> Not sure I want to pay that much to learn one lick.I would probably use all the KM tabs though.?hmmm



.:: TuxGuitar ::. Open Source Tablature Editor :: TuxGuitar

It's a free program that opens GP and Powertab files. You need it in your life.


----------



## maxoom

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/lobee.htmllobee, thanks man I had already tried Tux guitar before I posted fixed the java error this time and works fine now. The one note I was missing for that lick was the 24 ft tap? 

Off I go to play some KM stuff thanks again. And to Keith for writing such cool tunes.


----------



## Psyy

Any plans to tab out 'Awaken the Stone King'? It's a great song.


----------



## maulsl

lobee said:


> Sorry, I missed this post! You're welcome, dude.
> I'll get to tabbing out Ceres soon, but I probably won't do Nadir because Keith didn't do a video for it.
> It's much easier to tab from his videos, and it doesn't consume so much of my time that way.



Hey Lobee,

I actually was able to tab out Ceres from the video - got the song memorized so if you want I could put all the 
notes in a note pad file or something and send it to you for GP5 transcription for anyone else who wants to learn the song. 

Another song that I was workin on of keiths was the demo song he played here: 



I pretty much know how to play that song in full minus some of the parts in the solo and the rhythm right before the outtro as 
I just can't tell what notes he's playing. 

I could transcribe that out and give you it for GP5 transcriptions if you want also.

Idk if Keith would mind us transcribing that song; Just throwing it out there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

maulsl said:


> Hey Lobee,
> 
> 
> Idk if Keith would mind us transcribing that song; Just throwing it out there in case anyone is interested.



I don't mind dude. Have at it. I have pretty much made that into a full song, anyway. I just don't have a video for it.


----------



## lobee

Yeah dude, attach whatever you have as .txt files and I can get started on putting them into guitarpro.


----------



## maulsl

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I don't mind dude. Have at it. I have pretty much made that into a full song, anyway. I just don't have a video for it.



Sweet -- thanks man! 
Ya that's a great tune -- can't wait for your next album 



lobee said:


> Yeah dude, attach whatever you have as .txt files and I can get started on putting them into guitarpro.



Ok -- Instead of doing everything in a .txt I wen't ahead and gave GP5 a shot and for the most part I got most of Ceres tabbed -- but I'm not a GP5 expert so the timing is off in some areas and I didn't finish the end because I would have ended up pulling my hair out trying to get all the notes in the bars right. 

But the basic structure and most of the riffs are there so hopefully it'll be easy for you to work with. As for the bends etc. Idk if any of that is correct as I don't know how to tab that in GP5 I just tried to make it sound as close as possible. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## lobee

Here it is: Keith Merrow - Ceres.gp5



maulsl said:


> Ok -- Instead of doing everything in a .txt I wen't ahead and gave GP5 a shot and for the most part I got most of Ceres tabbed -- but I'm not a GP5 expert so the timing is off in some areas and I didn't finish the end because I would have ended up pulling my hair out trying to get all the notes in the bars right.
> 
> But the basic structure and most of the riffs are there so hopefully it'll be easy for you to work with. As for the bends etc. Idk if any of that is correct as I don't know how to tab that in GP5 I just tried to make it sound as close as possible.
> 
> Let me know what you think


Yeah dude, that was a big help not having to keep checking the video to figure out the notes; I could just focus on getting the timing right.

If only I realized the tempo was off sooner, I could have had this tabbed out weeks ago; I was too frustrated at first so I decided to take a break from tabbing.


----------



## maulsl

lobee said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Yeah dude, that was a big help not having to keep checking the video to figure out the notes; I could just focus on getting the timing right.



Well I'm glad it made things easier for you man.



lobee said:


> I was too frustrated at first so I decided to take a break from tabbing.



Well you're good at it. Seems like you got everything pretty spot-on. Also noticed that I missed a few notes in there myself -- good stuff to know


----------



## lobee

So, with ss.org being down I had enough free time to do some tabbing.

Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King.gp5



When I was almost finished tabbing this one I found the YT video of the full version of the song that Keith put up...Holy Fuck! I love the epic intro, all the added layers, and the outro. The one thing that I wanted to tab was that tight background harmony at 4:39 in the video and bar 79 in the tab. I could probably get the gist of it, but it's too low in the mix for me to catch every note. It would make my day if Keith could do a quick tab of that part. If you do it, Keith, don't worry about the timing; I just need the numbers.


I can't wait for the next album!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> So, with ss.org being down I had enough free time to do some tabbing.
> 
> Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King.gp5
> 
> 
> 
> When I was almost finished tabbing this one I found the YT video of the full version of the song that Keith put up...Holy Fuck! I love the epic intro, all the added layers, and the outro. The one thing that I wanted to tab was that tight background harmony at 4:39 in the video and bar 79 in the tab. I could probably get the gist of it, but it's too low in the mix for me to catch every note. It would make my day if Keith could do a quick tab of that part. If you do it, Keith, don't worry about the timing; I just need the numbers.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the next album!







Great job on that! There's not a single incorrect note in that tab. Fucking crazy . Thanks for doing this one. People have been all over me for tabs to this song for some reason. Here's that little layer riff you asked for- 



Code:


Riff at 4:39

Guitar I
 F-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 C-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ab-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eb----------------------------------------------------------------------------------18-19
Bb---17-0-0-17-0-16-0-17-0-0-19-0-20-0-19-0-17-0-0-17-0-16-0-17-0-0-19-0-20-0-
 F-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bb-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd harmony starts at 4:47

Guitar II 
 F-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 C-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ab----------------------------------------------------------------------------------18-19
Eb---17-0-0-17-0-16-0-17-0-0-19-0-20-0-19-0-17-0-0-17-0-16-0-17-0-0-19-0-20-0-
Bb-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 F-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bb-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Great job on that! There's not a single incorrect note in that tab. Fucking crazy .


Fuck yeah! I wasn't sure about a few parts, but I guess I nailed it. 

I edited the link in my previous post for the final tab.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks for doing this one. People have been all over me for tabs to this song for some reason.


To be honest, I kind of forgot about this one. I gave the new songs just one listen when you uploaded them because I wanted to wait for the album. Over the last few days I had some of these riffs stuck in my head and I couldn't figure out where they were from. Well, yesterday I figured out it was this song, and Alex decided to shit an Incan temple on our forum, so I figured I'd tab it out to get it out of my system while I had the time.


----------



## Kapee

How about waking this bad ass thread up thus the new Merrow release! This is... a bump for great justice!


----------



## MrMermaid

Have been working on a tab for Braving the Dunes. I'm happy to share it, but how do you guys upload things here?


----------



## themike

MrMermaid said:


> Have been working on a tab for Braving the Dunes. I'm happy to share it, but how do you guys upload things here?


 
You would have to host it somewhere like like sendspace or mega upload.


----------



## shogunate

I love how Keith turned that demo into one of my favs from the Stone King album. Fucking sick. 

I want The Heart of the Sea Nymph, The Piscator, Braving the Dunes, and People of the Bog  Pwetttttty pweeeze with a 24th fret tap on top???


----------



## iddqd

th3m1ke said:


> You would have to host it somewhere like like sendspace or mega upload.



Another option is to zip it and attach it via 'go advanced'.


----------



## MrMermaid

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21725727/Braving the Dunes.gp5

There's a download link for anybody. I think it's pretty much spot-on except for the strumming pattern on the sort of Bbmajory chords underneath the first soloy bit (if that makes any sense at all. You'll understand when you go over it, I'm sure.). Feel free to edit in any way, it's not finished still by quite a bit.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

MrMermaid said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21725727/Braving the Dunes.gp5
> 
> There's a download link for anybody. I think it's pretty much spot-on except for the strumming pattern on the sort of Bbmajory chords underneath the first soloy bit (if that makes any sense at all. You'll understand when you go over it, I'm sure.). Feel free to edit in any way, it's not finished still by quite a bit.



I just checked it out. It's close enough, for sure. There's a couple small things, but I don't think anyone would care. Nice one dude, thanks for doing that!


----------



## shogunate

Thanks!!!!  And Keith, damn you and that avatar.... Every time I see it I want that axe so damn bad  I have not but the utmost respect and gratitude towards you sir


----------



## MrMermaid

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I just checked it out. It's close enough, for sure. There's a couple small things, but I don't think anyone would care. Nice one dude, thanks for doing that!



No Keith, thank _you_ for the awesome tunes dude.  I'm just trying to help others play them.

Here's another I've been working on http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21725727/Heart of the Sea Nymph [WIP].gp5

Sorry but I tabbed it on 6-string on GP (I only own a 6-string guitar...) and can't be bothered to change it now - it's done! It's clear what you're meant to play though, I hope. This one was fun, very cool song. 

Can anybody tab Loomis' finger-destroying solo, or the beasty closing riff? I'm not really a good enough guitarist to tackle either of those...


----------



## lobee

MrMermaid said:


> Can anybody tab Loomis' finger-destroying solo, or the beasty closing riff? I'm not really a good enough guitarist to tackle either of those...


I'm not that good of a guitar player either but it wasn't too bad to figure out at 25% speed using VLC media player, though the Loomis sweeps still aren't 100% accurate.

I also gave the rest of the tab my usual OCD treatment, but I am getting better at not being a perfectionist. Notice the lack of bass?

Keith Merrow - Heart of the Sea Nymph.gp5


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

lobee said:


> I'm not that good of a guitar player either but it wasn't too bad to figure out at 25% speed using VLC media player, though the Loomis sweeps still aren't 100% accurate.
> 
> I also gave the rest of the tab my usual OCD treatment, but I am getting better at not being a perfectionist. Notice the lack of bass?
> 
> Keith Merrow - Heart of the Sea Nymph.gp5



Thank you Lobee! This will definitely make some people happy. I think more people have asked me for this tab than any other song I've done. Looks great dude, I appreciate you doing that!


----------



## filipe200x

Keith Merrow, you are the nicest guy. Your album will be my first online album purchase. Been listening to the two free ones you put online, and it's incredible music!


----------



## lobee

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thank you Lobee! This will definitely make some people happy. I think more people have asked me for this tab than any other song I've done. Looks great dude, I appreciate you doing that!


No problem, Keith! I love this album and I think it's your most "complete" and "mature" work, for lack of better terms. 

I think I'm going to start tabbing Beheading the Manticore or Paramount Asmodeus next. Or maybe Spirit of the Ancient Siren since you did a video of that one. I know you're probably busy with family, school, Demisery(looking forward to this, btw!), etc., but did you have plans for any play-through vids in the future?


----------



## s4tch

lobee said:


> Keith Merrow - Heart of the Sea Nymph.gp5



Thanks, man! 

Keith, that's your best work so far, I love it. Now I have to re-tune my guitar from standard (half-step down) for that song.


----------



## Ikram

thank you keith!


----------



## MrMermaid

lobee said:


> I'm not that good of a guitar player either but it wasn't too bad to figure out at 25% speed using VLC media player, though the Loomis sweeps still aren't 100% accurate.
> 
> I also gave the rest of the tab my usual OCD treatment, but I am getting better at not being a perfectionist. Notice the lack of bass?



Wow, nice one dude! Much better than what I put together. Love that closing riff, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Loco

MrMermaid said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21725727/Braving the Dunes.gp5
> 
> There's a download link for anybody. I think it's pretty much spot-on except for the strumming pattern on the sort of Bbmajory chords underneath the first soloy bit (if that makes any sense at all. You'll understand when you go over it, I'm sure.). Feel free to edit in any way, it's not finished still by quite a bit.



I think the link doesn´t work now.
Can you up again? Sorry for my bad english
THANKS A LOT


----------



## MikeHONCHO

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thank you Lobee! This will definitely make some people happy. I think more people have asked me for this tab than any other song I've done. Looks great dude, I appreciate you doing that!


You made THIS guy happy! I absolutely love this song/album!!


----------



## MrMermaid

Keith, trying to figure out The Piscator, but completely stumped by the lick at 0.44 seconds: the really fast run in some weird dominant scale. Any chance you could tab out that one bit for me, just as .txt or on here? I've kinda got an idea of what it does but I can't make it sound exactly like it fits, and I really want to do it true GuitarPro justice!


----------



## Severance

Any possible chance you could tab out Maximilian?


----------



## MercyFlush

Hey guys, I am new here and I can happily say that Keith your songs are just plain awesome. I was kind of hoping that there was some development in the tabbing area specifically Spice Dealer and Shorted Out, Man they are my favourite songs atm 

I started working on a tab for Spice Dealer but it's pretty shit as I just don't know enough theory


----------



## SuRTiFy

does anyone have Andromeda II?


----------



## Fugdup

Anyone have tabs for the song he plays when demoing the Two-Notes torpedo?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrpmUEku1s


It's such a kickass song..


----------



## MercyFlush

SuRTiFy said:


> does anyone have Andromeda II?



On UG there is the 2:40 (I think) part which everyone seems to go on about.

Man I wish I could figure out more of Keith's stuff because Tabs are just not happening. It's a damn shame.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

anyone have a tab for Spice Dealer?


----------



## Dimereth

MercyFlush said:


> On UG there is the 2:40 (I think) part which everyone seems to go on about.


So, yeah, so that's me who've tabbed this part. I'm goin to tab whole song as soon as i'll get my guitar. 
And yes, i tabbed this part cuz everyone seemed to ask for this one.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> anyone have a tab for Spice Dealer?


Still figuring it out. Progress is about 60-65%.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ sweet be sure to post it once you're done!


----------



## Sir Applesauce

I would literally kill for Spice Dealer and Andromeda II. *LITERALLY*
I'm trying to figure it out but dayum.


----------



## namewithheld

Finally got my seven-string. Thanks to all of you for the tabs.


----------



## Aesyr

Sir Applesauce said:


> I would literally kill for Spice Dealer and Andromeda II. *LITERALLY*
> I'm trying to figure it out but dayum.



I'm with you there. Spice Dealer has been on repeat in my house for the better part of the week (I know, I'm late in discovering it) but I can't help the damn near bloodboiling urge to play it!


----------



## MercyFlush

Aesyr said:


> I'm with you there. Spice Dealer has been on repeat in my house for the better part of the week (I know, I'm late in discovering it) but I can't help the damn near bloodboiling urge to play it!



If it is any help I have figured out the first 1min of the song probably about 90% right (I figured out a little bit more but it's no where near 100% right). If you want I can whip together a GP5/6 file but I have never made one before so it might take me a little while


----------



## Aesyr

MercyFlush said:


> If it is any help I have figured out the first 1min of the song probably about 90% right (I figured out a little bit more but it's no where near 100% right). If you want I can whip together a GP5/6 file but I have never made one before so it might take me a little while



I would definitely appreciate that! At the very least it would help me figure out what I don't have.


----------



## MercyFlush

Aesyr said:


> I would definitely appreciate that! At the very least it would help me figure out what I don't have.



I am working on it, I am just doing it in wordpad as I can't figure out the timings in guitar pro (My theory is limited). Should be done soonish, just be aware that it's not perfect as tabbing is alot harder than I thought haha (and by that I mean you will need to listen for the strumming patterns and all that) 

EDIT: Here is the clean part... This post will be updated so I am not double posting and all that, this is just temporary.

Title: Spice Dealer
Artist: Keith Merrow
Album: Retrospecial
Author: MercyFlush (TwItCh)


Clean Guitar (Lots of reverb maybe around 5-10 seconds with very high level + a chorus with around 30ms Pre-delay, the pre delay really opens it up)

E|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13 \4---4-4-4-4---4-4-4-4 /7---7-7-7--|
A|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11 \2---2-2-2-2---2-2-2-2 /5---5-5-5--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0--0---0-0-0-0---0-0-0-0--0---0-0-0--|


E|-----------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------|
D|--/10---10-10-10--9 /10-\9---9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--|	Distorotion Guitar comes in
A|-----------------------------------------------------------|
E|---/8----8--8--8--7 /8--\7---7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--|
B|----0----0--0--0--0--0---0---0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--|

E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-/14-14 /16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--|
A|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-/12-12-/14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0--|


E|--------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------|
D|---14-14-/16-/17-17-17-17-17-16-14-13-14\--9-/10\9-7-9--|	Just sort of continues from there...
A|--------------------------------------------------------|
E|---12-12-/14-/15-15-15-15-15-14-12-11-12\--7-/8-\7-5-7--|
B|----0--0---0--0--0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0-0-0--|


----------



## MercyFlush

I just realised there is a 48hr limit on editing posts so if anyone wants up until 1min 45s tabbed just post in here and I'll write it up once I get a chance, and then It can be all put together so we have the majority of the songs rhythm tabbed out .

Also if someone wants to use what I tabbed in a guitar pro file GO FOR IT , I wouldn't say no to a reference in it either


----------



## Aesyr

MercyFlush said:


> I just realised there is a 48hr limit on editing posts so if anyone wants up until 1min 45s tabbed just post in here and I'll write it up once I get a chance, and then It can be all put together so we have the majority of the songs rhythm tabbed out .
> 
> Also if someone wants to use what I tabbed in a guitar pro file GO FOR IT , I wouldn't say no to a reference in it either



I'm slowly figuring GPro out, so if you post it here I'll do what I can to get it in a file.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

this thread just made my day


----------



## MercyFlush

LIPCoelhoq said:


> this thread just made my day



I'm assuming you have come from Keith's facebook page 

This thread is where most of the tabbing of his songs started IIRC. I know the feeling! Same as when I came across this thread 

UPADATES!



Title: Spice Dealer
Artist: Keith Merrow
Album: Retrospecial
Author: MercyFlush (TwItCh)


Clean Guitar - goes something like this (Lots of reverb maybe around 5-10 seconds with very high level + a chorus with around 30ms Pre-delay, the pre delay really opens it up)

E|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13 \4---4-4-4-4---4-4-4-4 /7---7-7-7--|
A|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11 \2---2-2-2-2---2-2-2-2 /5---5-5-5--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0--0---0-0-0-0---0-0-0-0--0---0-0-0--|


E|-----------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------|
D|--/10---10-10-10--9 /10-\9---9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--|	
A|-----------------------------------------------------------|
E|---/8----8--8--8--7 /8--\7---7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--|
B|----0----0--0--0--0--0---0---0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--|


E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-/14-14 /16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--|
A|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-/12-12-/14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0--|


E|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-\4---4-4-4-4---4-4-4-4 /7---7-7-7-/10---10-10-10--9 /10-\9---9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9-|
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-\2---2-2-2-2---2-2-2-2 /5---5-5-5--/8----8--8--8--7 /8--\7---7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7-|
B|--0---0-0-0-0---0-0-0-0--0---0-0-0---0----0--0--0--0--0---0---0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0-|


E|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13 \4---4-4-4-4---4-4-4-4 /7---7-7-7--|
A|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11 \2---2-2-2-2---2-2-2-2 /5---5-5-5--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0--0---0-0-0-0---0-0-0-0--0---0-0-0--|


E|-----------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------|
D|--/10---10-10-10--9 /10-\9---9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--9-9-9-9--|	Distortion Guitar comes in
A|-----------------------------------------------------------|
E|---/8----8--8--8--7 /8--\7---7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--7-7-7-7--|
B|----0----0--0--0--0--0---0---0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--0-0-0-0--|


E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-13--13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-13-13---13-13-/14-14 /16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--16-16-16-16--|
A|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-11--11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-11-11---11-11-/12-12-/14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--14-14-14-14--|
B|--0---0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0--0--0--0----0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0--|


E|--------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------|
D|---14-14-/16-/17-17-17-17-17-16-14-13-14\--9-/10\9-7-9--|	Just sort of continues from there...
A|--------------------------------------------------------|
E|---12-12-/14-/15-15-15-15-15-14-12-11-12\--7-/8-\7-5-7--|
B|----0--0---0--0--0--0--0--0---0--0--0--0---0--0--0-0-0--|


Distortion Guitar

E|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-/13-----13--14--16-16-16^~---13-14-16/17-16-14-13~-14~--/10-9-7h9~--9----9----|
A|-----14------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------------7-------|
B|----------------------------------------------------------------------------0--|

x x x x x x x x x x
E|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------------8h9p8--------------------|
D|----------------------------------------------------------------------10-9-7-7-9-10-9-7---|
A|------------6h7p6-6----------------------------------6h7p6-----------------------------11-|
E|-------7---------8-8-7-----3----7----6----------7---------8-8-7---------------------------|
B|-0-0-0--0-0------------0h1---/5---\4---4--0-0-0--0-0--------------------------------------|


x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-----------------------------------------------------------------------7--7-/10----10--9-|
A|------------6h7p6-6----------------------------------6h7p6-------------------------------|
E|-------7---------8-8-7-----3----7----6----------7---------8-8-7--5-5-5--5---/8-8-8---8---|
B|-0-0-0--0-0------------0h1---/5---\4---4--0-0-0--0-0-------------------------------------|


E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|---1h2p1---1-------------1h2p1---1---------------9--9-/10-10-\9--/12-12--12-12-12--\5-5--4/5\4--2-|
E|---------3---3-----------------3---3------------------------------------------------------------2-|
B|-0-------------1-3-1-0-0--------------1-3-1-/7-7--7---/8-----\7--/10-10--10-10-10--\3-3--2/3\2--0-|



Thats about it for now, I can't really figure the rest out as my theory knowledge is limited, as is my skill at tabbing by ear. I hope someone can use this to figure out the rest of the song as I too really love this one in particular 

edit: it appears that the x's didn't work properly, pretty much it's just palmmuting on the bottom stings i.e Low B and E


----------



## DeanGuitarist

I tabbed Spice Dealer from start to the end without drum and bass track tho, and it miss the Loomis solo at the end, because it's to sketchy for me . 

I also put a link to another tab i made few weeks ago, of Thralldom (Demisery), it's a WIP. but i don't know if i'll have the time to finish it, it also contains only the main guitar

Here is a filedropper link for each of them
http://www.filedropper.com/demisery-thralldom_1
http://www.filedropper.com/spicedealer

You could also download it via my Google drive, I put this folder to public so you can access it and download them
https://drive.google.com/?usp=chrome_app#folders/0B93Xr268P4-LYU9TbWFaTHZXZ00

PS. it may be not exacly right at 100% but i did my best to figure them out with the skills i had.

Currently thinking of doing Andromeda II and Maximilian


----------



## gronk

Hello Everyone, i'm new here and at the beginning I have an big supplication. Can someone write tab for this song




and I would like to thank everyone who made &#8203;&#8203;great tabs


----------



## lvsexgtr

heart of the sea nymph anyone??


----------



## dedsouth333

Bro 2.0?


----------



## DeanGuitarist

lvsexgtr said:


> heart of the sea nymph anyone??



Seems u didn't searched a lot 

There it is : Keith Merrow - Keith's Website for Metal Music - Tabs

or if your to lazy to click twice  : http://www.keithmerrow.com/files/Keith-Merrow-Heart-of-the-Sea-Nymph.gp5


----------



## borkhes

Hello everyone! 
Anyone have tabs for the riff he plays when demoing the Seymour Duncan 8-String Pickups?


----------



## blackjacken

Any update on Andromeda II and/or Maximillian???

At least the Andromeda II solo...


----------



## blackjacken

I'm a terrible tabber but hopefully someone can improve on this.

Andromeda II


----------



## RedDog22

thanks for the tabs. 

Just stumbled across one of your vids from a year & 1/2 ago on youtube and thought that I'd really like to be able to practice that so I did a search here because I remember seeing your name mentioned somewhere recently. Anyway, here's that vid:



Thanks again 

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## marshallH

I love your song "pillars of creation"

I even used the little octave chord part in one of my riffs


----------



## Paincakes

I'm not sure if this was posted in this thread, but...



Youtube user Dominic Dallali posted a link to his dropbox where he shares his tabs.
Not sure how accurate they are (waiting to setup my 7 to drop A), but here is his link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5j42vlokawjbqy/Keith Merrow & Wes Hauch TAB.gp5

Let me know how these work out!


----------



## DeanGuitarist

Paincakes said:


> I'm not sure if this was posted in this thread, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube user Dominic Dallali posted a link to his dropbox where he shares his tabs.
> Not sure how accurate they are (waiting to setup my 7 to drop A), but here is his link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5j42vlokawjbqy/Keith Merrow & Wes Hauch TAB.gp5
> 
> Let me know how these work out!




Oh, great !

In case you dont know, the riff they played in this video was actually a part of a song from the conquering dystopia album that Keith Merrow, Loomis, Webster and Rudinger made and will be release soon.


----------



## IgniteTheSky54

can somebody repost the braving the dunes tab please. the previous link doesn't work. thanks


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

i'd love to see one for his Black Winter demo, I've got about 95% of both guitars figured out, but I can't figure out some parts completely. It's in Drop C

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpLpuO-q-To


----------



## DeanGuitarist

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> i'd love to see one for his Black Winter demo, I've got about 95% of both guitars figured out, but I can't figure out some parts completely. It's in Drop C
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpLpuO-q-To



Nice did you made a tab for it, i would love to check that out !  ty


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

DeanGuitarist said:


> Nice did you made a tab for it, i would love to check that out !  ty


I actually really suck at writing tabs  If I can ever get myself to get back into attempting writing them, I'll make one up of what I know so far. All I need to figure out is the backing guitar track in specific areas, mainly the ending, everything else is down 100% now, & man my Black Winters sure do sound great playing it through them


----------



## DeanGuitarist

anyone figured out any of the conquering dystopia tabs ?? i would kill to figure out ashes of a lesser man !!


----------



## Anapop

Hello,

anyone have Paramount Asmodeus and People of the Bog please?

Tanks a lot ;-)


----------



## karjim

lol...If you have the level...just transcribe it, it's not that difficult but it it takes some serious time for some crazy songs !!!


----------



## Anapop

I have some difficulties with some riff. Sometime i find the notes but a bad finger placement make that the play not easy. And in the other i don't find the right notes.
I don't have the level yet, but i think it's a good way to progress to play a difficult song.
It would be helpful for me to find the tabs.


----------



## mxtiny

does anyone have the tabs for the song keith played for the evertune bridge demo?? its such a good song!!!


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Ear isn't trained well QUITE yet, but from a combination of watching Keith and Jeff play it and the webisode, I've came up with this so far for Prelude to Obliteration (My tab structure is shit so far, only starting it, but for those who can decipher it, hopefully it helps!)


----------



## Karz1993

Hey guys, I made a powertab for Ashes of Lesser Men and uploaded it to UG. Good luck, enjoy, and keep loving great music!
Ashes Of Lesser Men Power Tab by Conquering Dystopia @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

If linking to UG like this isn't allowed or is considered advertising or something, please take it down or let me know


----------



## Karz1993

EDIT: Sorry for the double post, I sent that from my phone and it seemed to go through twice


----------

